# comercial racks



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

im looking for those comercial racks that they have at grocery stores and home depot and stuff... the ones that are amazing for fish rooms? does anyone here use them? what do you think of them? where did you get them? are they $$$$. let me know thanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

i have heard that most that have fish rooms like cinderblocks and 2x4s for the ease of setup and tear down and moving pieces around


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah i have also considered that method.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Commercial racks come in all shapes and sizes, I used to pick mine up from either a metal scraps yard or used office furniture place here in barrie. 

I just used them in my shop, but setup was fairly easy.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ye ah i dunno my search seems to go no where... so i think i will go with wood. its just a lil disgrunting becuse i know what tanks i have now but what if I want to upgrade them and switch around and such.. also im allawys afraid of wood breaking on me, im pretty handy as i am a 4th year carpentry apprentice but.. does anyone have plans of racks that they have made?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

It shouldn't be too hard to build and design a wood rack. Two components, supports and shelves...

But here are a few examples; 
Ted's fish room: wood rack

Woods invert rack: Metal racking from Home depot

When you do build you're rack, make sure that you add bracing to the back. That will keep it from folding in half...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's another good example. Looks attractive too..

http://condofishkeeping.blogspot.com/

and I also built one for myself using this idea

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1856&stc=1&d=1220632797


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

man this ted guy is my friggen hero WOOT


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Check Costco. They had some really nice heavy steel racking a few months back. Good for like 2000lbs per shelf.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Canadian Tire also has a racking system under their own brand but is the Gorilla brand with Canuck Tires label.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ouch i went to CT and they wanted liek $100 for a rack that holds 500lbs per shelf.. eww no thanks... ide rather just build one for a small fraction of the price.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

those racks are wonderful. I'd love a fish room.... my dining area is hobby central. I haven't eaten at the dining room table in several months since I am painting on one end and fishing on the other.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> those racks are wonderful. I'd love a fish room.... my dining area is hobby central. I haven't eaten at the dining room table in several months since I am painting on one end and fishing on the other.


LOL.

My desk has two 10g tanks on either side, and a WH display case too. I have a tiny amount of space for my laptop, and that's it.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

lol i decided just to make 2x4 stands WAY cheeper and easy to get


----------

